

Ask HN: which cheap server hosting in Europe (not OVH) would you recommend ? - jarnix

Hello,<p>Which hosting provider would you recommend for storing a lot of personal files (backup from a nas at home) and eventually hosting a few tiny websites&#x2F;sandbox ? I need about 3 terabytes.<p>OVH is still in &quot;sold out&quot; mode, and I don&#x27;t want to use a service based in the USA for privacy reason.
======
NicoJuicy
Leaseweb (Netherlands), not exactly "super" cheap, but great hosting for a
very fair price.

For a reference, even MegaUpload had a lot of servers from them.

Want superbe service, you should consider Combell (Belgium).

